# Paint code



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Where is the paint code located on our GTO's? I need to find out how much it's going to cost to paint my front bumper and hood.

My fiancee's cousin will be doing the painting,I just need to pay for the paint.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

It's on the tag under the hood on the radiator support. Yours appears to be 938J Impulse Blue.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

HP11 said:


> It's on the tag under the hood on the radiator support. Yours appears to be 938J Impulse Blue.


Ok,thanks!


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

I need to get a good friend who paints cars! lol 

I need a new paint job and having to just pay for the paint would be awesome


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Falco21 said:


> I need to get a good friend who paints cars! lol
> 
> I need a new paint job and having to just pay for the paint would be awesome


LOL,he paints trucks full time for a company he works for and does side work at home in his garage sometimes.I've seen his work,he does a very good job.

I'm going with a black theme with repro SAP grills in satin black and the lower front bumper will be getting the painted SAP look as well.I am trying to decide if I want the hood scoops to be painted black also.

I figure I'll need the rear insert painted black too to tie it all in together.

I won't be getting aftermarket black wheels until next year around income tax time though.


----------

